# Tire beads won't seat properly - rim strip issue?



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

So over the weekend I was kind enough to swap my Open Pro wheels for my Fiancee's (heavy) Bontrager aeros. The rear wheel was a major pain in the butt to get the tire beads to seat properly, and I finally managed to get them down with a soapy water spray. The front, however, will not seat properly. I've tried the soapy water, I've tried inflating them as fast as possible (I don't have a compressor unfortunately) tried working the tire around the rim and repositioning it, nothing is working.

Now, the thick cloth rim strips are not evenly taped on the rim, in fact in some places they are way up the side near the bead. Could this be holding the tire bead from seating properly?

Tires are Michelin Pro Race 3s, if it matters.


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

The rim strips are potentially the problem. The tires typically don't have 'oddly shaped beads' that won't seat correctly. Check that the rim strips are the correct widths- the typical Velox strips come in a number of widths for different types of wheels (ie- MTB).


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

As you suspect, most likely you'll need to get new rim tape. However, airing up fast won't help seat the tires better. Put just enough air in the tire to firm it up, then make sure it's seated evenly all around the wheel. Tire manufacturers put a little line on the tire so you can make sure it is.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like a problem I have when I put 1.25" slicks on the front rim of an older mountain bike I use for commuting. A Plastic/vinyl rims tape and lots of talcum solved it for me.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like I'll have to drop by the LBS and see about some new rim tape. This stuff is very wide, thick cloth rim tape, so I'm guessing that it's the issue.

FWIW, I never had any issues seating those beads on my Open Pros.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

So I've noticed that the tire has now seated properly when I took it out today. So the question is if I have a flat on the road and can't properly re-seat the bead, how bad is riding it when it's unseated?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> So I've noticed that the tire has now seated properly when I took it out today. So the question is if I have a flat on the road and can't properly re-seat the bead, how bad is riding it when it's unseated?


when you inflate on the road, put about half pressure in the tire first....roll the partially inflated tire around on the ground to help seat the bead...another suggestion is only insert the valve stem halfway. don't push it all the way into the opening...the tire won't seat properly. Once it's inflated, let the pressure push the stem the rest of way into the hole


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> when you inflate on the road, put about half pressure in the tire first....roll the partially inflated tire around on the ground to help seat the bead...another suggestion is only insert the valve stem halfway. don't push it all the way into the opening...the tire won't seat properly. Once it's inflated, let the pressure push the stem the rest of way into the hole


Tried that on these rims when I first installed the tires. Didn't pop the bead in 1 place, unfortunately (probably because of the rim strip.)

If I needed to ride on a tire without the bead being fully seated, what's the implications? 

I should clarify that the tire had popped in place when I took it out of the closet this morning, not from riding on it.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm kinda thinking that if you could air up the tire to rated pressure and it didn't blow off, it probably is seated. I don't like to advertize the fact but I have inflated tires that wern't fully seated and they just blew off the rim ripping up the tube.
Once I fugured out my problem I would inflate to 40 or 50 lbs, then check the tire bead. If I didn't like the way it looked , I let the air out and started again. Is it too late for a picture of the unseated tire? I like pictures


robdamanii said:


> Tried that on these rims when I first installed the tires. Didn't pop the bead in 1 place, unfortunately (probably because of the rim strip.)
> 
> If I needed to ride on a tire without the bead being fully seated, what's the implications?
> 
> I should clarify that the tire had popped in place when I took it out of the closet this morning, not from riding on it.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

My first choice for Rim Tape is Velox Cloth Tape.
View attachment 164541

If this is too bulky or you are having trouble mounting your tire, than go with Continental EASY TAPE High Pressure Rim Strip in 18mm. Goes on easily and securely with no messy adhesive. Can take high pressure and doesn't dimple much into spoke holes.:thumbsup:


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> If I needed to ride on a tire without the bead being fully seated, what's the implications?


The tube could get between the tire and rim and pop.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

bingo rusotto! sometimes the tube can get twisted a bit impeding the bead from sitting correctly as well


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

is this on a carbon clincher bontrager?

Starnut


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Tube is fully inside the tire, not between the rim and tire. Every time I deflate the tube and check it, it is perfectly good.

The only problem is the beads will not pop into the channels in one place on the front rim. That is the only problem.

Rim is a regular aluminum clincher. Bloody heavy things.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've used Velox cloth tape for years, but I think I'm about to make a change. I've been plagued with flats this year, and they're all on the inside of the tube. On inspection, the tape is pushed into the spoke holes pretty far in a number of places. I'm going to try some plastic, and see how that works.


----------

